# Stomach Polyps



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

An upper GI showed that I have several small stomach polyps. Anyone else? Am scheduled for an endoscopy to biopsy. Dr. said there are usually benign and pose no problems--but he wants to do the investigation anyway. Was on Prevacid for over 5 years--wonder if PPI drugs have anything to do with this. Changed to Zantac now.Would love to hear from anyone who has this problem.Tania


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

An upper GI showed that I have several small stomach polyps. Anyone else? Am scheduled for an endoscopy to biopsy. Dr. said there are usually benign and pose no problems--but he wants to do the investigation anyway. I had an endoscopy last summer and it was revealed that I had two small polyps.They were biopsied and proven benign.I wasn't taking any meds at the time.Does anyone know what causes stomach polyps?There was a young woman who was having another endoscopy at the same time I was to see if she had some more.She said that it was her third endoscopy because every time she had an upper GI she had polyps.


----------

